# 25 minute Meat Sauce.



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

So what did you do for the sauce? Cook some meat and add your favorite bottled sauce. I do it all the time.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Recipe? 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> So what did you do for the sauce? Cook some meat and add your favorite bottled sauce. I do it all the time.


 No, not so fast.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Recipe? 😊


First I fry up 3 or 4 cloves of garlic, ( until lightly brown) then add the ground beef and when that’s done I add a big can of plumb tomatoes ( 28 oz) and smash them down with potato masher.

I then add a big jar of prepared sauce. ( 24 oz) To that I add about one cup of a combination of half and half and milk ( if I don’t have half and half I just add milk). The milk takes out the acidity out of the tomatoes and also enhances the flavor.

Then season with salt/ pepper, Italian seasoning, hot pepper flakes, chopped parsley, and a handful of chopped basil…simmer for 25 minutes…It makes a lot - I have a 4 cup container
of sauce left over…I have a lot of ricotta too…maybe I’ll make manicotti in a few days - or pizza and calzones.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> First I fry up 3 or 4 cloves of garlic, ( until lightly brown) then add the ground beef and when that’s done I add a big can of plumb tomatoes ( 28 oz) and smash them down with potato masher.
> 
> I then add a big jar of prepared sauce. ( 24 oz) To that I add about one cup of a combination of half and half and milk ( if I don’t have half and half I just add milk). The milk takes out the acidity out of the tomatoes and also enhances the flavor.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what I meant but not so simple. Any canned/bottled sauce can stand a lot of improvement.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Years ago, we always used plum tomatoes with a can of tomato paste. I have found that adding a jar of prepared sauce is much better…the only prepared sauce that I don’t like is Ragu…it’s too sweet…any other bran is fine.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The only bottled sauce I use is the Classico sauces that come in a screw top jar. Screw top as opposed to lug lids. The reason for that is the size is what is known as regular mouth and RM canning lids and bands will fit them. I save and use them for pickles and waterbath canning. It is said they are not thick enough to withstand pressure canning. They are not USDA approved for canning period but are used in other countries as are other types of jars. The reason given for that is the expense and ability to acquire canning jars. I also save lug lid jars and use for pickles and waterbath canning, also not USDA approved but done in other countries for the same reasons. I believe the UK has their own types of approved jars and are not the same as USDA. Don't know about other countries.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice job Knot. I make about a gallon of marinara sauce and store in small containers in the freezer. This way you have homemade sauce anytime you need it. Marinara is a mother sauce and can be used to make many other dishes.
I use it for pizza and pasta and its always at the ready.
Did you use fresh pasta or dried? I love those flat noodles. Perfect for your meat sauce.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I use this imported from Italy…it taste like homemade noodles.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats the brand I buy at Costco. I also saw ATK had it rated number 1. Only one that had eggs in it. Very good pasta.
Oh....I cannot find that in any store here. Pappardadel. I know its spelled wrong but could not see it good in your picture.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Costco sells it? How much is it at Costco? when it was on sale at the supermarket it was 99 cents a bag…I bought up a load of it, but only have a few bags left.
I haven’t seen it at the market since…nice to know my son can pick it up for me at Costco


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Costco sells it? How much is it at Costco? when it was on sale at the supermarket it was 99 cents a bag…I bought up a load of it,


Glad to know I'm not the only one that does that. Our grocery sometimes beat Dollar Tree and I load up. This week it will be Apple Juice. For drinking and syrup.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Costco sells it? How much is it at Costco? when it was on sale at the supermarket it was 99 cents a bag…I bought up a load of it, but only have a few bags left.
> I haven’t seen it at the market since…nice to know my son can pick it up for me at Costco


Costco sells a 6 bag assorted pasta. 17oz each. But its the same manufacturer. Imported from Italy.
Unfortunately the type/flat noodle is not part of the package. And I have never seen that flat noodle at any of our grocery stores.
But its very good. I don't have the names of each type. But they are unusual and most likely packaged for Costco.
I think the 6 bag assorted pasta shapes was about $8.


----------

